# 30g Tangs



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I set up my very fish Tanganyika tank yesterday.
















Tahitian Moon Sand added








I forgot to snap a pict before I added in some rocks, but a quick shot of my little aragonite sand lake/ river or island...








Now for the rest of the rocks
After I finished the rocks I accidentally knocked them when I was playing with the filter intake  Attempt #2 with all the shells in place
















Now to add some fish... First in is going to be Neolamprologus brichardi, Also going in tonight will be 2 young Black Calvus'. Eventually Shellies as well. 
I'm also thinking of adding some java ferns
More picts to come...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

First in are the little Brichardi's 
















Next up are the Black Calvus's
















Every one is in and checking out their new home, they all seem happy
























A Couple of the larger Brichardi's


----------

